
Refugee urges thousands at hacker congress to use skills to help newcomers - rdl
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/dec/29/hamburg-chaos-hacker-conference-refugee-keynote
======
rdl
The Guardian gets extra points for calling her the one thing she doesn't want
to be called: refugee. Sigh. :(

(I got to talk with her very briefly after the talk, in the speaker's room
while I was finishing my own talk. I hope she comes back to future CCC events
and can show things the hacker community has done to help.)

